
MBET - Masters of Business, Entrepreneurship, and Technology - righteousraven
http://www.cbet.uwaterloo.ca/Prospective_Students/MBET.html
======
whacked_new
Next thing, it gets so long that they shorten it to MBE -- masters of business
in everything.

ok, ok, joke.

